# Patternmaster choke....worth it???



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I pretty much religiously shoot winchester Xpert 3" BB for everything.

I get all my pellets in a 30" circle at 30 yards with a modified choke. But, someone was telling me I could stretch this to 50-60 yards with a patternmaster.
Number one, steel sucks at 50 yards IMHO.

So, who uses a pattermaster? Do you recommend it?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nope......I recommend the DrakeKiller, especially if you shoot those loads.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I took mine back. Not happy with it.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I love the patternmaster- 3 1/2 kent BB knocks ducks and geese dead at 60 yards. Well worth it in my opinion


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I love mine! Talk about knockin em down.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Some have liked it and some have not. What kind of guns are you guys using? Maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ill be using it in a benelli M1, if I get one.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Since your location is Fargo it might be in your best interest to give Kevin a call down at Custom Gun Works. Why take the chance on a patternmaster that might not work when you can have a heck of good choke custom made to your gun?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Heavy Hitter said:


> Since your location is Fargo it might be in your best interest to give Kevin a call down at Custom Gun Works. Why take the chance on a patternmaster that might not work when you can have a heck of good choke custom made to your gun?


I have used a PatternMaster tube for a few years and like it, but the Drake Killer tube IMO is even better.


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Where is the Drake Killer available? Also, is it an extended choke like the Pattern Master?

Has anybody seen the new Pattern Masters this year? The new ones do not have the porting like the old ones. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

My guess is because that porting is a pain in the *** to clean, those little things that stop the wad rip the plastic off the wad, there lots of heat the plastic melts then sticks to those ports, it looks cool but it sucks to clean, bareback buy a PATTERNMASTER!


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Custom Gun Works in Fargo. Yes it is extended like a patternmaster. They are completely different chokes as the PM is a wad stripper and the DK is not. One is custom made for your gun and the other is mass produced.



Ryan 21 said:


> Where is the Drake Killer available? Also, is it an extended choke like the Pattern Master?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Have Kevin custom make one for your gun. His shop is inbetween Chub's and Woodrow Wilson High school. I have shot both and will never put the PM in my gun again!


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Try the strangler choke...Its 100 bucks but it holds the best pattern at 35 yards that I have ever seen...Shot with 3.5 3's and double b's...Pattern was awesome for both....Its in the cabela's mag...Good Luck...P.S.. The high flyer is a good choke also...


----------

